# Smoked Pumpkin Seeds



## placebo (Sep 5, 2008)

One of my favorite snackin foods is pumpkin seeds, I eat them almost everyday. I've been inspired to try to make some in the smoker just to see how they turnout. If anyone has ever done this before I would love to hear about your results. Otherwise I will share my experiment with you all after I try it.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, nobody has ever done it. Youll be the first. Do it and tell us.


----------



## wutang (Sep 5, 2008)

If ronp100343 can smoke cheetos,
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=cheetos
Then I don't know why you shouldn't at least try it.


----------



## ronp (Sep 5, 2008)

Go for it!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 5, 2008)

I love pumpkin seeds too....can't wait to hear how they turn out for you Placebo!


----------



## placebo (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks all, I'll keep you posted. Since Halloween is just around the corner this is the perfect time to try this.

I have to admit also that Ron you were my inspiration for this idea. Your open-minded approach to trying new things got me pointed in that direction so thank you Ron!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 5, 2008)

I have done it, but didn't keep any notes, but as best I remember I tossed them in some evoo and kept the heat fairly high (300-325) let them go til they looked right.  Salted them  and that was that.

I don't like them, so I can't say much first hand on the taste, but my wife and neighbor sure tore into them.


----------



## ronp (Sep 5, 2008)

You are welcome.

Thanks it's fun when you don't need any meat.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds good.  Lets us know how it turns out.


----------



## supervman (Sep 5, 2008)

WTF? I SWEAR I posted a response to this. 
EVOO, Salt, Pepper and Garlic Powder. 
I said I do them in - yes - the oven. 
Fantastic stuff.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Posted one too, in cyberspace somewhere.


----------



## supervman (Sep 5, 2008)

Weird Wolf! :) LOL


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty much the way I've been doing them for 12 years. Sometimes I'll let them soak in a brine, then just lay them out flat on a cookie sheet. I also use the O-V-E-N.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 6, 2008)

Smoker = oven + option to add smoke

Anything that can be done in the oven can be done in the smoker.


----------



## lownslow (Sep 6, 2008)

I did some a couple weeks ago and they turned out pretty well (though I like almonds and pecans more)

here is what I did:
Take a foil tray and poke lots and lots of little holes in the bottom (a bbq fork works great)
beat one egg white until very foamy and fluffy (keeps the spices on em)
toss the seeds in the whites with spices
spread in tray and smoke for hours at usual BBQ temps (4-8 hrs)
stir every couple hrs

If you taste one and it has the smoke flavor you want (they don't pick up too much) you can finish them off in the oven quickly at 375.  Don't walk away from the oven! they burn quickly.  You want them to be nice and crispy not chewy.  They get more crispy when they are completely cool.  If you cool them off and they are not crispy just chuck them in the oven again, they are forgiving.

My favorite spices are brown sugar, cayanne and salt.  Taste the mix and get the balance you want.  This same method works with all other nuts too.


----------

